# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  Phalloceros caudimaculatus

## Gregg

Hello,

My interest is largely with unheated tanks. Room temperature, say 65F to 80F depending on the season. My live bearers now are generic platys from a LFS housed now in a 15 gallon long with low light plants, java fern, java moss, guppy grass, (Najas guadalupensis) Monosolenuim tenerum, pennywort (floating), and some struggling water wisteria. The 4 platys, 1 male and 3 females are doing well, birthing, no diseases, active. Yet, I am always searching for a true subtropical live bearer. This tank has a ph of 7.6 and other parameters are always fine. I do not know the hardness, not even my water co. can help me. It is moderately hard I have heard from other fish keepers. There is a substantial water flow from a 125 gph hob filter and a sponge filter as well. The platys do fine with this. Has anyone experience with the above fish, the leopardfish, dusky millions livebearer, one spot live bearer, and other common names. Might it do well in this tank? 

Thanks, Gregg

----------


## Gregg

OK, I would guess this fish is an obscure one in the hobby. On the same subtropical theme, and dealing with a 15 gallon long with above parameters, might someone have experience with the dwarf live bearer, Heterandria formosa, or the Florida flagfish, Jordanella floridae? I understand the flagfish can be a bit aggressive.

Gregg

----------

